# JGTC on Speed TV



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I just had an email from from the good folks at JGTC Live saying this;

We’ve just been notified by Speed that the GT Live television program (from the December 18/19 event) will be aired on Sunday, March 6th – twice! The premier is on at 5pm PST followed by a repeat airing at 11pm PST. Additional airings are: Monday Mar 7, 6AM and 3PM; Thursday Mar 10, 11PM. More replays will be announced at a later date. If you’re on satellite, you should verify actual show times with your provider. A great trailer of that program can viewed on our website now.

http://www.jgtcusa.net/gtlive_tvschedule.html

Enjoy,

Troy


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very cool preview vid. Gotta watch the whole thing when it airs though. :thumbup:


----------

